# Stihl 441 big bore kit



## bigstihl (Mar 1, 2010)

Has anyone modded a 441, and if so- Results?


----------



## Ramblewood (Mar 1, 2010)

Just got one and hope you get some answers I can glom onto !


----------



## bigstihl (Mar 1, 2010)

441 is a great saw, revs high and uses minimal fuel. I just want to pep it up a bit


----------



## forestryworks (Mar 1, 2010)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=100424


----------

